
Ask HN: Can Vim rival SSMS; if so, what's the setup? - oneJob
I&#x27;m switching away from IntelliJ (it&#x27;s more accurate to say away from the JVM) and the obvious choice is MS-VS + SSMS (I mean only obvious in this situation, due to our infrastructure and sys admin). I&#x27;m a contract worker and have no clue what the dev environment or infrastructure will be like at my next job, so I prefer to have a portable and compatable dev environment.<p>I actually really like MS-VS, and so have thought about trying out their open source offering, but want to have the ability to hack&#x2F;contribute to it, should I need&#x2F;want to, and (just personal preference) I prefer not working on MS code in my personal time (no hate, just preference; MS is actually on fire as of late). Regarding SSMS, well, most any DB IDE under $2k, I just find them, not motivating.<p>Is there some Vim setup that would run the whole spectrum from text editor to diagramming up my schemas? I&#x27;d consider Atom solutions, but my experience so far with Atom has left me with the impression that a lot of the non-core tech&#x2F;plug-ins are half baked. Production ready is one deal breaker feature&#x2F;must have. That goes for both the current release and the project&#x27;s release process for future versions.<p>Last thing worth mentioning, I program applications and DBs, so looking for a solution that lives in both worlds without requiring me to be a mental contortionist.
======
softinio
IntelliJ is genuinely better and more pleasant to use than what you are trying
to do. There is nothing wrong with having a JVM around so you can use your
favorite IDE

